# The David Stockwell Bridge



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

_The_ DAVID STOCKWELL BRIDGE. Limited Edition/Serial #1

I was going to name it _The_ DAVID STOCKWELL MEMORIAL BRIDGE
But it can't be a Memorial Bridge, as David is alive and well.
Or can I? Would that be OK? I like the sound better. 
If I get one more bridge, I could name it _The_ DAVID STOCKWELL TWIN BRIDGES. I like that also.

Advertising moment....see David's bridges here,:thumbsup:
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell

I got the bridge now what am I going to do with it?

I am going to try to make a sort of shelf diorama built so I can lay it in with my expansion in the future.(One day I will expand.)hwell: 
 
First I found a piece of plywood, I didn't even have to cut it.











I added a couple of pieces of foam board, I might add more.











I found just the right "garbage" to make some more bridge supports, perfect fit/shape.:thumbsup:











Some sort of structure will be under the main supports, for now some foam sand bars are added. Subject to change.



























Adding rock on the foam.

All you need is the right pencil.:thumbsup:









I got a lot more rocks to make. And clean up the ones I made.
So far cost of materials = $0.00:thumbsup:

Stayed tuned, Union required break time.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice acquisition, Ed. Is it signed by the famous artist?!? (It should be!)

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks great Ed, looking forward to seeing the completed pictures.

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice acquisition, Ed. Is it signed by the famous artist?!? (It should be!)
> 
> TJ


I do have David's signature stating this is the only O bridge like this that he will build.:thumbsup: 
A David Stockwell original, Limited Edition Serial #1/ out of production, only one know to be in existence. Mine. 
I have been thinking about getting a matching #2 bridge and make it a double line. Two lines, I need 2 bridges right?
That is what I need.



Kwikster said:


> Looks great Ed, looking forward to seeing the completed pictures.
> 
> Carl


Tanks




Carved it up a little more and added some color.
Not done it needs more, and I got to do the other side yet.
I just had to get some color on it.

One day I will get the lighting right.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice, Ed.

That's extended base looks like real granite blocks!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice, Ed.
> 
> That's extended base looks like real granite blocks!
> 
> TJ


I can't capture the color.
Needs more color yet, that is just a first coat.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

On the base - not bad for an amateur.



big ed said:


> I can't capture the color.
> Needs more color yet, that is just a first coat.


On the color - the only thing that I'm worried about is the blue foam. I hope that doesn't influence something we've discussed in the past ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> On the base - not bad for an amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take that as a compliment from an "Old Pro".
Thank you sir:thumbsup:

Naw, the blue foam is the wrong color, don't ya see.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I added a little more color.

The top brown will be covered by an embankment, I was just using up the brown wash. 
No need to waste paint.
Not done yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great Ed, the color is almost to the bridge stone.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks John.

I got the other side started.
 














I got to work on the water line yet, it is drying.

Santa Claus taking a spin in his speedboat made by Kringle Craft.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is the bottom darker or is that just the lighting?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Is the bottom darker or is that just the lighting?


That is supposed to simulate a water/tide line.

See these,



































Am I close?

I am still painting and have to go pick up some more colors.
I use HD sample paints, you get a huge assortment of different colors and they last a long time. Perfect for painting stuff on the RR.:thumbsup:

I need some slime green, all I have is a forest green.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

That looks great Ed. If I hadn't seen the styro foam in posts before I would have said it was something else at first look.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good point Ed, I didn't see the water at first.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> That looks great Ed. If I hadn't seen the styro foam in posts before I would have said it was something else at first look.


Thanks



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good point Ed, I didn't see the water at first.


There is no water yet, just the blue foam board.
Yes at the top I used a dark forest green, I have to go and get some more colors.
Got to do the beams on the bridge with a water mark also.

I got to find the bright orange/rust color David used on his rock and add some to the piers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I knew that there was no water, just jerking your chain. Looks great, and I'd never know that "rock" is really Styrofoam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

From where it was, to where it is. All I can say is very, very nicely done. I like the "tide line" will look even better when the water is added. And, no comment water color, I read that thread 

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the tide line, Ed ... clever touch.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got to go and get some more colors.
I wonder what the bright orange/rust color was that David used?

Anyone have experience on adding water over the foam board?
Do you think if I shape it and give it a coat of plaster the water won't soak through it?

Anyone?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Way to go Ed!:thumbsup: 

I must be under a rock, I missed the excitement until now!.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Way to go Ed!:thumbsup:
> 
> I must be under a rock, I missed the excitement until now!.



Just another project T.
I hope I can finish this one.

If I can, I will use it to take pictures and the way I am planning on building it, I can work it in on the extension.
With my flat board layout there is no place to install it.
On the extension I can work it in.

For now I will use it as wall shelf for display.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Making some bridge protection, adding pilings.
Man that Gorilla glue is strong!
If no one ever used Gorilla glue watch out for expansion. Just a small dot will do it.
And look at how it expands, I only used a little bit but look under the beam how it expanded. 
I got an ideal on how to use that to my benefit.

One thing better then using regular white glue is it sets up hard in 1 to 2 hours.
First time I ever used the Gorilla glue, I liked the name.:thumbsup:













I think my water line is one set of rocks too high, I should have made it only on the first set of rock? 
I am thinking about fixes for that.
Plus I am adding more pilings.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You moisten parts to be glued with Gorilla with water just a bit, right? The water is needed for the bond.

I like the waterline you have. Why do you think it's too high? There's nothing to say that your river / crossing isn't in a place where there's considerable flood/ebb.

Gonna extend the pilings to a "V" shape in front of / behind the bridge supports? Deflect the river junk away, right?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> You moisten parts to be glued with Gorilla with water just a bit, right? The water is needed for the bond.
> 
> I like the waterline you have. Why do you think it's too high? There's nothing to say that your river / crossing isn't in a place where there's considerable flood/ebb.
> 
> ...


Yes you must wet them before gluing.

That is what I was thinking adding a V at the end with some pilings and planking. But it will be just a half of V, with some pole piling protection on the inside edge.

The waterline would look better (I think) just one block tier up.
I lightened it some. Though you can't see the color it is a forest like dark green and the a slime like color green added over.
I think it looks better, I might add some more to get it a little lighter.

So I am thinking a half of V at the end and some pole pilings added not like you see in the picture but somewhere on the end. Those are not done yet either, they need a little fine tuning.

I just went to HD! 
Now I got to go back and get some more 3/8" dowel rods, I thought I had more but I guess I don't.

As soon as I buy some I will find them. Ed's Law.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Yes you must wet them before gluing.
> 
> That is what I was thinking adding a V at the end with some pilings and planking. But it will be just a half of V, with some pole piling protection on the inside edge.
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,
This is the first time I saw this thread of the bridge you got!!
Don't check things out that much. My badhwell:

Anyway I was wondering if you still wanted those walkways built. I will soon be finished with my current project and don't have anything else for the moment, other than a new idea for a different N scale steel truss bridge.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty good looking bridge and abutments, Ed. Nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> This is the first time I saw this thread of the bridge you got!!
> Don't check things out that much. My badhwell:
> 
> ...


PM me a price David.

Your out of work orders! Time to advertise then.

I still say you ought to put this in your signature,
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell
Every time you post someone will see it, type in above it something like,
Need a bridge?
You know how to make a signature right?
Edit,
(Up top in user CP, click, then click edit signature.)
 


Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Pretty good looking bridge and abutments, Ed. Nice work.


Thanks
The bridge is built by David Stockwell. (member here)
The rest is still in it's infancy.
As I look at the mortar lines in my pictures I see where I could have done better. But as in all pictures it looks better in real life.

And I wish a blue foam expert would chime in on adding water over the blue foam.
The do and don't s.
I guess I will have to wing it.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> PM me a price David.
> 
> Your out of work orders! Time to advertise then.
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,

I will send you a PM with the price later today.
Glad to see your making headway on the bridge. Kind of a diorama you can install in your O scale addition. I've never worked with blue foam. I guess it's kind of a new method for an old timer like me. Anyway I don't think it matters what the color of foam is. All the river beds I built were painted first and all the limbs and other details added before I added the water liquid was
added.

Actually Ed I never looked into a signature in my CP. Didn't even cross my mind.:laugh: I'll look into it
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> 
> I will send you a PM with the price later today.
> Glad to see your making headway on the bridge. Kind of a diorama you can install in your O scale addition. I've never worked with blue foam. I guess it's kind of a new method for an old timer like me. Anyway I don't think it matters what the color of foam is. All the river beds I built were painted first and all the limbs and other details added before I added the water liquid was
> ...



I pm'ed back.

Blue foam, pink foam, basically both the same stuff, I guess no one knows.
There are other members questions about foam that goes unanswered on the site.

This is my first time working with foam board.
I will figure it out.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

big ed said:


> I pm'ed back.
> 
> Blue foam, pink foam, basically both the same stuff, I guess no one knows.
> There are other members questions about foam that goes unanswered on the site.
> ...


Pretty sure that you want to paint your river bottom with a latex paint, then whereever you are pouring the "water, you want to make sure everything is level and that you have a sealed "container" that the material will pool in. If there are seams anywhere, I'd seal them up with masking tape prior to painting with latex. Along the front edge (if visible) make a dam for the water to pool against so that you get depth in your water.

I'll be doing this over foam in the somewhat near future, but I've still got a ways to go on my river scene before I'm putting down the water.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Pretty sure that you want to paint your river bottom with a latex paint, then whereever you are pouring the "water, you want to make sure everything is level and that you have a sealed "container" that the material will pool in. If there are seams anywhere, I'd seal them up with masking tape prior to painting with latex. Along the front edge (if visible) make a dam for the water to pool against so that you get depth in your water.
> 
> I'll be doing this over foam in the somewhat near future, but I've still got a ways to go on my river scene before I'm putting down the water.




Thanks, I know most of that.

I am just wondering how it goes over the foam itself. 
From your thread your going to pour the main river bed over the plywood right?
What if you were doing this over all foam no wood?
If you paint over the foam itself it, will seal whatever your going to use for the water? Or will it soak through the foam? Should you coat the foam with plaster to seal it, would that work do you know?

Do you know if any of the artificial water products will eat through the foam?

Hurry up and pour your water.

I do have some ideals for creating water without using the stuff you can buy from hobby shops.
I am going to experiment some.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I pm'ed back.
> 
> Blue foam, pink foam, basically both the same stuff, I guess no one knows.
> There are other members questions about foam that goes unanswered on the site.
> ...


Hi big ed,
The only foam board I used was a 1 3/4 thick insulation sheet that when cut was very crumbly, like the coffee cups styro-foam I think. Anyway my riverbeds were coated with plaster until I got to a deeper flat area and then painted with latex paint (per Scott). each layer of the water liquid (usually 1/16 thick) was painted with a light blue and as the thickness built up, the color was darker in the deeper ares and lighter as it came to the edge. limbs and rocks, etc. would gradually disappear into the deeper area. 

If you know of some others asking questions about water, let me know. I don't want to go through the whole forum looking for them.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm using the hardboard for the bottom only to give me the max. depth from river height to bridge deck. I don't think the "water" will soak through the foam, especially if you seal the river bottom with latex paint (basically rubber) 

When I attach the foam along the riverbanks to the bottom I plan on sealing the edge up tight with a construction adhesive. The foam will get a light top-coat of plaster then latex paint to seal everything up.

Here's a link to a FAQ sheet for the Woodland Scenics water....(They go into pouring over foam and what you need to do to prep)

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/information/faqs/category/7


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> The only foam board I used was a 1 3/4 thick insulation sheet that when cut was very crumbly, like the coffee cups styro-foam I think. Anyway my riverbeds were coated with plaster until I got to a deeper flat area and then painted with latex paint (per Scott). each layer of the water liquid (usually 1/16 thick) was painted with a light blue and as the thickness built up, the color was darker in the deeper ares and lighter as it came to the edge. limbs and rocks, etc. would gradually disappear into the deeper area.
> 
> If you know of some others asking questions about water, let me know. I don't want to go through the whole forum looking for them.
> ...


You used that before they invented foam board.

one, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13248&highlight=foam

Another with a water problem...no answer,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13274&highlight=foam

Maybe someone can answer him?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I'm using the hardboard for the bottom only to give me the max. depth from river height to bridge deck. I don't think the "water" will soak through the foam, especially if you seal the river bottom with latex paint (basically rubber)
> 
> When I attach the foam along the riverbanks to the bottom I plan on sealing the edge up tight with a construction adhesive. The foam will get a light top-coat of plaster then latex paint to seal everything up.
> 
> ...



That link helps, Thanks.
I don't know if I will be using that product, is that what your going with?
But that answers some questions.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

big ed said:


> That link helps, Thanks.
> I don't know if I will be using that product, is that what your going with?
> But that answers some questions.


I haven't gotten close enough to that stage to really to any research on the benefits/downfalls of each product. Being a nerdy Engineer I'll look at all of the products on the market and how they are used/applied and make my decision at that point. Seems any of the products work, just how easy they are to pour/work/clean up is the difference between them.

I'll also be doing a rapids/waterfall type scene, so that will play into the type of material I use as well (need something that will flow nicely/build-up down strings to form the main waterfall body.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I haven't gotten close enough to that stage to really to any research on the benefits/downfalls of each product. Being a nerdy Engineer I'll look at all of the products on the market and how they are used/applied and make my decision at that point. Seems any of the products work, just how easy they are to pour/work/clean up is the difference between them.
> 
> I'll also be doing a rapids/waterfall type scene, so that will play into the type of material I use as well (need something that will flow nicely/build-up down strings to form the main waterfall body.)


Though my pictures suck I used DAP Crystal clear caulking for my falls on my ROCK.
Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314










Lay down a sheet of wax paper, squeeze out lines of caulk and make vertical squiggly lines with a toothpick or something. As it is setting up use your toothpick to dab and pick up, it will create little wave swirls.
Make it a little longer as you can trim it to size. After it sets just pick it up off the wax paper. 
To make it jump off the top find an appropriate piece of curved clear blister pack plastic (junk most throw away) and insert it underneath. That will make it jump off the top. Add some white paint highlights and there is a way to add cotton to make it look like it is spray mist. 
Mine looks better then my crappy picture shows it.
They say other clear caulk will turn yellow after time, some of the first stuff I bought did.
Someone told me that Lexan clear caulk will work also and it has a faster dry time, I never used it.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A V like TJ asked?









Or a half V?










Decisions...decisions.....:dunno:

I know, there is too much seagull crap, I have to tone it down some.
I am not done painting them yet.

Edit,
The picture exaggerate the seagull crap some, one of these years I will get a picture right.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> A V like TJ asked?
> 
> Or a half V?
> 
> Decisions...decisions.....:dunno:


You have four corners to play with, so why not use both?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Why do you have the clustered pilings in front of the V? Isn't the purpose of the V to deflect debris away from the bridge support? I would think the clustered pilings would act like a trap to catch debris, rather than deflect it away.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> You have four corners to play with, so why not use both?


Then I have to make more.



tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Why do you have the clustered pilings in front of the V? Isn't the purpose of the V to deflect debris away from the bridge support? I would think the clustered pilings would act like a trap to catch debris, rather than deflect it away.
> 
> TJ


Is that what you call them? Clustered pilings, or did you make that up?
I do see them in front of the V bumpers, I think they are there to protect them. They act like a bumper for the V bumpers.

If you have a big tree coming down the river and it hit just the V it might smash it. Or chunks of ice. I do see them here on river bridges.
I don't know if you can make them out in this picture,








Mine are not on yet I just threw them down to see how the bird crap looks.
My pictures make them look like _hit.

Even the old (young) lady asked why do they look so white in the pictures.
I didn't use the flash either.:dunno:
They will be toned down a bit.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Most bridge piers I see with V shaped pilings have the clustered pilings in front of the V as you speculate it's likely to protect the V from direct impacts. I think it would be easier to replace the clusters than to repair the V's.

EDIT: I didn't notice the first time that that's a "swing bridge" Have one not too far from me, used to take boat trips up the river. On occasion I got to see it in action. That's really cool to watch.
Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good research / info above. So ... bridge support protected by V-pilings. V-pilings protected by big clusters. Big clusters protected by medium clusters. Medium clusters protected by little clusters....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Good research / info above. So ... bridge support protected by V-pilings. V-pilings protected by big clusters. Big clusters protected by medium clusters. Medium clusters protected by little clusters....



I will ask again......is that the proper name for them?
OR DID YOU MAKE THAT UP?

I think I put on too much bird crap, even though it doesn't look that bright in person. It seems to me that the seagulls sit more on the "clusters" then on the pilings in the middle of the bridge, I will fix.
I don't want it to look too crappy now.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no idea if that's the proper name ... just sounded "right" on my end.

The tops of a lot of pilings are covered in sheet metal which wraps over the edge ... it helps keep the water out of the end-grain of the wood.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I have no idea if that's the proper name ... just sounded "right" on my end.
> 
> The tops of a lot of pilings are covered in sheet metal which wraps over the edge ... it helps keep the water out of the end-grain of the wood.
> 
> TJ



The name does fit them, I wonder if there is a name for them?
Sheet metal would rust out in the salt water and even galvanized metal would corrode fairly quick.
In my searches I see that they are using some kind of poly plastic for capping the pilings now. 
I don't know what the plastic covering is called and can't find the site I saw.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I carved out the foam some, I am only going to use one foam sheet high under it. 
I am just winging this as I never did any water. I don't know what I am going to use for the water yet. 
It will be done in low tide stage, the sides by the abutments I made will be a sandy dirt......I think.
I might add more pilings and still have to tone down the "bird crap". 
I think I over did that some, though it does look a little better with the naked eye.













After I shaved the foam some I put in the first layer of plaster cloth. I have to seal it in better to pour the water.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I carved out the foam some, I am only going to use one foam sheet high under it.
> I am just winging this as I never did any water. I don't know what I am going to use for the water yet.
> It will be done in low tide stage, the sides by the abutments I made will be a sandy dirt......I think.
> I might add more pilings and still have to tone down the "bird crap".
> ...


Congratulations Ed your doing a good job on the stone work and river basin and pilings around the bridge piers.
I think your making that bridge look better all the time:thumbsup:
I got one question though???
Are those boats you are displaying with it O scale???
They look kind of small to me

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice progress, Ed!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Congratulations Ed your doing a good job on the stone work and river basin and pilings around the bridge piers.
> I think your making that bridge look better all the time:thumbsup:
> I got one question though???
> Are those boats you are displaying with it O scale???
> ...


Well the little cabin cruiser is Lionel but I think it would go better with HO on a flatbed.
The Cringle Craft is Santa's 14' runabout.:thumbsup:

How about an ocean going tug?
Too big to fit under my little bridge, 
I told you to make some swing bridges.











tjcruiser said:


> Nice progress, Ed!
> 
> TJ


Tanks, as normal progress is slow.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Well the little cabin cruiser is Lionel but I think it would go better with HO on a flatbed.
> The Cringle Craft is Santa's 14' runabout.:thumbsup:
> 
> How about an ocean going tug?
> ...


That's a nice looking Tug boat even if it won't fit. Make a dock area to set it beside, or next to a coal or oil barge.:thumbsup:

I think a lot of the old Lionel stuff was all out of scale. Of course that's just my guess because I was a kid when my Father had a Lionel set up. I can still remember smelling the smoke from the NYC Hudson loco he had. He also had their bascule bridge and a flat car with some kind of army vehicle that sat on a rotating platform that would rotate and and angle down and car would roll off. That's about all I remember:laugh:
I've seen Lionel's stubby version of the Devel's Gate bridge in New York, and I think it is ugly:thumbsdown::laugh: I guess it's a collectors item though.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully the tug will go by the 313 Bascule bridge in the extension I have planned.

Well not planned but dreamed.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hopefully the tug will go by the 313 Bascule bridge in the extension I have planned.
> 
> Well not planned but dreamed.
> 
> ...


Yep!!! that looks like the bridge I remember!!!
Of course my Dads had to have been purchased sometime in the early 1940's.
Keep dreaming about that extension and it will become reality.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I cleaned up the bird crap and added plaster to the foam.

A little better?

There is some depth to where the water will be but you can't see it from the pictures. I got to add a waterline to the bottom of the bridge support beams too. To match the pilings. I am going to add one more set of long pilings for the unprotected part of the beam supports also.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking nice!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking good Ed!!


Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Looking nice!





David-Stockwell said:


> Looking good Ed!!
> 
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Tank You's.

I got to figure out how to tie in the ends now with a hill side and plan on that hillside to tie into the expansion when I do it.
I don't think it will be too hard to tie into it with some plaster cloth when I do it.
But before I attach the bridge and rest to the base I am going to add some kind of brackets to attach it to the wall temporarily.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump my thread, I have been working on it a little bit.

Blue enough?

















Look at the Gorilla glue! And I only used a little bit! I do like the strength it has, but if anyone is going to use it expect some swelling. I cleaned it up with the Dremal tool in the second picture.


What do you think? Leave a sandy/dirt spot along the abutments like in the first picture simulating low tide or put the water all around them like in the second picture?

The abutments are being changed, I think there is too much rock there for the size of the trestle. 
I will use those with another project that I have planned, I made something new for the base and am working on the hillside.

Blue enough?
That is deep water running under the trestle.
The second picture is using the flash, it is a deeper blue then you see.
I don't think I will ever get the lighting correct.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Bump my thread, I have been working on it a little bit.
> 
> Blue enough?
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,

I don't know what gorilla glue is so I can't comment on that. l looked at both pictures many times, but didn't know what to look for. all I see is the difference in the color of the water. Anyway I like the first picture best.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

From a hobo to a master,
Great work- wow! I like the way you also took advantage of the triple cut-outs in the foam, and turned them from a liability into a cool feature.

_Note: I assuming when you say "all scales" that it includes 1:1._


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

larry g said:


> From a hobo to a master,
> Great work- wow! I like the way you also took advantage of the triple cut-outs in the foam, and turned them from a liability into a cool feature.
> 
> _Note: I assuming when you say "all scales" that it includes 1:1._



Very nice job.:thumbsup:

Just for curiosity , how many manhours did it take ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> 
> I don't know what gorilla glue is so I can't comment on that. l looked at both pictures many times, but didn't know what to look for. all I see is the difference in the color of the water. Anyway I like the first picture best.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Hi Mr Stockwell 
I sort of like the sandy low tide color myself, I got to figure out how to blend in the new base better and incorporate that in. (See new base below.)
David, put on your glasses p) and look above again, in the first picture at the bases of the pilings that I made not yours, you can see the blobs of Gorilla glue that expands out as it drys. Like I said, I like the strength of the glue and the drying time is more then half of Elmer's white glue the only thing you have to watch is you don't put too much on. I only used what I consider a little bit and look at what happens when it drys. 
In the second pictures the blobs of glue are gone I got rid of them with my Dremal tool. The bridge is not secure yet that will be one of the last things I do. But for not being glued it is set in there fairly well, I really don't even have to glue it in, but I will.



larry g said:


> From a hobo to a master,
> Great work- wow! I like the way you also took advantage of the triple cut-outs in the foam, and turned them from a liability into a cool feature.
> 
> _Note: I assuming when you say "all scales" that it includes 1:1._


Thanks, the foam cutoffs are gone, replaced with some old ceiling tiles, a mushroom packaging container for a smaller abutment, and a Kleenex box and newspaper and blue foam bits, covered with a dressing of plaster cloth and quick patch plaster. I will use the foam rocks in another project I have planned.

ALL SCALES/ ALL MAKES/ TRAINS ARE TRAINS!



alman said:


> Very nice job.:thumbsup:
> 
> Just for curiosity , how many manhours did it take ?


Too many! I don't really know, I have been working on and off since the end of July. The on & off is more like off. I will try to make an estimate, too many if you ask my old (young) lady.
I probably have more time in just typing the posts!:laugh:
I still have other projects going on for a year or so now.
1 Day some will be done.

OK it is not done yet.
The new base,


Some old ceiling tiles for the base, they will be shaved down some.









Empty mushroom containers for a new smaller abutment and Kleenex boxes to fill in the space. On top of the boxes in the space I left, will be wood so I can secure the track to the trestle.
















On this side I started a hillside. You can see on the other side the hillside it has to be formed yet. ( the last picture)
Notice the brackets for mounting to the wall, when I expand the layout to the other side of the basement I will add this into the main line. For now it will be a display piece. I am trying to find a spot on the wall so when I expand this will already be in place and I can just add more hills to it.

That is my plan.....all subject to change.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice progress, Ed. I like the use of the Kleenex boxes as "fill" in back of the stone abutments. Easy volume.

(I flipped the order of your pics to make them sequential.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice progress, Ed. I like the use of the Kleenex boxes as "fill" in back of the stone abutments. Easy volume.
> 
> (I flipped the order of your pics to make them sequential.)
> 
> ...


I was wondering how they got turned around????

I put them back, if you read the last paragraph you will see why.

The first is the one side then the next is the wall side. If you switch them the wording is wrong.

I thought I was going nuts.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh ... sorry. My bad. I see your logic now ...


But if you're gonna cry about it, though, you likely have plenty of Kleenex on hand! 


I was looking at the pics trying to figure out the build sequence. For a while, the front/back thing threw me, too ... I saw the brackets, but couldn't see if that was the same side as the other shown ... the whole assembly is really rather front/back symmetrical.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Even though the back will be against the wall I am trying to build it so it will look good or at least comparable to the front.

Yes the picture numbers are wrong as I took the built side then flipped the whole thing around to get to the back side. 

That side has hills on it now, I will post them tomorrow. That is just the basic form I am still going to add on to them both sides.

On the river front side under the trestle, I am got to shave them down a little too, don't know exactly how yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am starting to add some color to the hill side. On the left side I have to do something about the rock I added towards the center, I don't like the looks of it.

But at least I have some color on now. Got to paint it some more yet.

The top where the rail will lay I tried painting and sprinkling some dirt on.
It looks like cream pie with sprinkles on it. I stopped sprinkling it on after I saw the way it was coming out.

I got to fix that. And the one rock on the left. 
The picture comes out more orange then brown, that is my great picture taking skills, I can't get the lighting right. Flash, no flash, drop light, extra lights, no lights, my pictures still come out crappy.hwell:
Just picture it a little more brown then it is.

I am going to try and add a sandy look to the bottom around the base.
Not done yet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice progress, Ed.

I think the key to rock is lots of sparse layers of various Earth shades ... sort of dabbled on blotchy. But you know that already ... oh master of The Rock!

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice progress, Ed.
> 
> I think the key to rock is lots of sparse layers of various Earth shades ... sort of dabbled on blotchy. But you know that already ... oh master of The Rock!
> 
> ...


I got to add more color. And work on that rock. Some greenery will be added too. 
For the water I am still looking at the places I deliver to for a gallon of some kind of clear resin. I was at one stop and saw some that had spilled onto the floor and dried just like a small lake. 
The guy gave me a gallon of what looks like puzzle glue, it won't work for pouring a river. But if I was just brushing it on top of the blue it would give it a shiny finish and dry clear. But for filling in a river for some depth it won't work.

I have 2 settings for no flash on the camera, maybe I am using the wrong one. I have to experiment today, the way I am taking them they all come out too orange. T man mentioned that on my ROCK that it was too orange. Though when you look in person it is more brown. What you see in the pictures is brown not orange.

I might try my other camera, give me another 10 years and I might learn how to take a picture the correct way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You saw the recent thread with the brass green-painted box car ... one photo taken outside, one photo taken inside ... looked like two completely different cars to me! Lighting affects pics incredibly.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was with you, I liked the second darker green.
Looked just like the old CNJ colors.
The first picture would have been nice for an Easter train.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice work but the color of the water ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> Nice work but the color of the water ...


That is not the color of the water but the reflection from the Blue sky.

Don't you know anything about the water?:laugh:

For those new members who are saying, what are they talking about here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9301&highlight=blue

A MTF classic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well....I got rid of the orange color in the pictures, but now my sand looks too white.hwell:
It is a sand color.

I got to touch up around the sandy base a little, gave the water another coat, that still needs more color work also. 
Isn't it a beeeeutiful deep water blue?:thumbsup:
I haphazardly added some green on the rocks to see how it would look.

I added some more brown paint and sprinkled more dirt while the paint was wet to the cream pie topping on top under the rail.
I think it will look OK with another coat of paint with more dirt, then when I add some ballast it should look OK.

I was thinking about adding some wood ties but the more I look at it I think I will add a bunch of the metal ties to keep the look uniform. Or maybe look for a long length of Gargraves track. I don't know yet, I will probably just space out the ties on it and add some more metal ties to the existing ties. 

I wish I could take all the metal ties off and add all wood but I don't think that would work very good.
Under the cream pie I have wood there, so when I finally add the trestle permanent I can secure it with screws.

Santa cruising around and the CNJ is testing the trestle strength. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Ed,

I would say you've got it!!!! Looks great, add your ballast and leave it alone:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The hillside looks nice, Ed ... good multi-tone shading.

What color is water supposed to be, again?!? 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> That is not the color of the water but the reflection from the Blue sky.
> 
> Don't you know anything about the water?:laugh:
> 
> ...





tjcruiser said:


> The hillside looks nice, Ed ... good multi-tone shading.
> 
> What color is water supposed to be, again?!?
> 
> ...


According to big ed, TJ it's the reflection of the sky, so if it's cloudy or overcast I guess the water would be white or grayish looking but I've never seen water that color:laugh: except in white caps from the waves.
I've seen pictures of big waves that even look yellowish I wonder what that comes from??? The sand maybe I dono??:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> According to big ed, TJ it's the reflection of the sky, so if it's cloudy or overcast I guess the water would be white or grayish looking but I've never seen water that color:laugh: except in white caps from the waves.
> I've seen pictures of big waves that even look yellowish I wonder what that comes from??? The sand maybe I dono??:laugh:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Dave get your favorite beverage and sit down and read through this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showt...highlight=blue


You will see I never said that about the color of water. I just quoted someone who did.
Water can be green.
Water can be brown.
Water can be red.
Water can even be yellow.
It all depends on the mineral content for some colors.

But real water is blue, not from the reflection of the sky. Though sometimes the bright blue sky enhances the blue color, water is blue. No one will convince me it isn't. 

Now...that is all in that thread about the color of water we have been through all that in the thread link I posted.
But...if you ( or anyone) care to add to the color of water thread, please feel free in the link I posted not here.
And if you disagree with anything in it don't worry add it anyway, we all can have our own views on the "true" color of water.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> You will see I never said that about the color of water. I just quoted someone who did.
> Water can be green.
> Water can be brown.
> Water can be red.
> ...


Well, what minerals are you modelling under the bridge? :laugh:

Don't worry I'll post your next response for you so you don't have to bother -

xrunner - :STFU:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Dave get your favorite beverage and sit down and read through this thread,
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showt...highlight=blue
> 
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,
I didn't realize just how much had already been posted about the color of water. So I apologize for saying, you said the color of water is blue! To sum it all up I guess the color can be almost anything. Looking at the Colorado river, it is rather muddy looking in places, and in a glass of water from my frig, it is clear.:laugh::laugh: 

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> I didn't realize just how much had already been posted about the color of water. So I apologize for saying, you said the color of water is blue! To sum it all up I guess the color can be almost anything. Looking at the Colorado river, it is rather muddy looking in places, and in a glass of water from my frig, it is clear.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Not here, read the other thread again.
That glass of water is actually blue.

That is it no more water here now.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> That is it no more water here now.


Agreed.

Now, about the color of the river mud ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One of many references.



> While relatively small quantities of water appear to be colorless, pure water has a slight blue tint that becomes a deeper blue as the thickness of the observed sample increases. The blue hue of water is an intrinsic property and is caused by selective absorption and scattering of white light. Impurities dissolved or suspended in water may give water different colored appearances.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> Water can be green.
> Water can be brown.
> Water can be red.
> Water can even be yellow.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> ... Impurities dissolved or suspended in water may give water different colored appearances.


Yeah, I think we know what kind of impurities are in Ed's yellow water.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eljefe said:


> Yeah, I think we know what kind of impurities are in Ed's yellow water.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Yeah, I think we know what kind of impurities are in Ed's yellow water.



Ed rarely drinks alcohol anymore.
So the yellow is all purely natural. 

Anyone have suggestions or sources for a sand dune O scale reeds.










Something like this, I call the brown things punks some in different parts of the nation call them by a different name.
I think I can make up a punk but anyone got any ideals what to make the reeds out of?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Experimenting.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking nice, Ed!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I been fooling around with the David Stockwell some. It has just been sitting there holding my Widow maker. 
I found the punk reeds (cattails) on e bay and bought some to add to the scene. I think I will buy some more, a 24 pack is not enough. 

I found some of this stuff that grows on reeds while taking a lunch break and took some home. I don't have any hair spray so I sprayed it with a clear Matte spray hoping to preserve it. I then took little pieces of the purple and added them to what I bought.
I didn't add any of the green stuff.










I think it looks OK as it adds some color to the store bought punks (cattails).



















One of these years I will work this into my expansion plan. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My trestle got invaded by a flock of Blue headed, speckled Columba livia's. 

I guess I could get some more and paint them seagull color?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great ed, where did you get the birds? The bridge is awesome and the details you added on the base look very real. Nice job.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Doesn't look quite realistic without bird "leavings."

Are you going to stain the beautiful bridge with these undesirable but necessary products of nature?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Birds are on e bay, if you search O scale birds they are about the only thing that come up.
I will use them as pigeons, maybe get some more and try to paint them up as seagulls.

My pigeons don't crap anywhere but on the pilings, I trained them. 

I am still debating what to use for the water, one place I delivered to gave me a gallon of clear puzzle glue. He said he knows someone who just paints it on to give the illusion of wet. I might try that before I waste money on one of the water products.

I added a little more color to the rocks, the sand still needs something.
I still have a lot to do before I get it done.
Give me a few more years. 
I have been working on my ROCK some too.
I will have to update that thread some, I wish I could get the colors to come out right in my pictures! No flash makes them look too orange, flash makes them look like a different color! I tried all kinds of different lighting changes trying to change the color in the picture. 
I can't seem to get it to show what you actually see with the naked eye!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like your pets. :thumbsup:

How about a nest in the timber. A goop of sawdust? Epoxy?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool thread!!
Now I know why you were looking for O scale birds!!
so, did you found some pelicans??
Andre.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking good, Ed. I like the stains you used to color it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Looking good, Ed. I like the stains you used to color it.


Thanks.

Stains? Do you mean the trestle? A member here David Stockwell did the trestle, he makes bridges in Z, N, HO & O. Or the rest? 

He is here on the site once and a while.
Here is some of his work.
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell


Everything but the trestle is paint. I am still experimenting and adding colors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AG216 said:


> Cool thread!!
> Now I know why you were looking for O scale birds!!
> so, did you found some pelicans??
> Andre.


Since I can't multi quote anymore I will have to answer separately. Though sometimes the site will let me multi quote. :dunno:
I see others are having strange problems too, oh well live with it huh?

Pelicans, great ideal :smilie_daumenpos:, why didn't I think of them. Up to now I was thinking maybe an Eagle, some pigeons, Canadian geese and seagulls.

Pelicans, good ideal but I probably won't find those too.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> Since I can't multi quote anymore I will have to answer separately. Though sometimes the site will let me multi quote. :dunno:
> I see others are having strange problems too, oh well live with it huh?
> 
> Pelicans, great ideal :smilie_daumenpos:, why didn't I think of them. Up to now I was thinking maybe an Eagle, some pigeons, Canadian geese and seagulls.
> ...


well
look this
http://mckenzieironandsteel.com/cat...oducts_id=76&zenid=phpoqjl4hbarnr4v2mab4etb45
Andre.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AG216 said:


> well
> look this
> http://mckenzieironandsteel.com/cat...oducts_id=76&zenid=phpoqjl4hbarnr4v2mab4etb45
> Andre.


Wow thanks.

Pelicans and seagulls! 

What does this mean next to them? Show Room Only 
My luck is that they don't sell an item with that next to it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What did I tell you!

My luck!

A copy and paste from that site,

McKenzie Iron and Steel customers: 

It is with great sadness that we inform you that Bill Roy passed away on June 14, 2012. 

As a result, this site will no longer be taking orders. If you have an pending inquiry, by email or through this site, you will not receive a response. If you have a pending order that has not been filled, but for which you have already been charged and have not already heard from us, please use the Contact Us link on the bottom left of this page to send a message. Please include your order number and we will help issue a refund. 

Bill greatly enjoyed working with his small but loyal customer base and very much appreciated your patronage and your shared enthusiasm for his hobby. Please keep Bill's family in your thoughts.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> What did I tell you!
> 
> My luck!
> 
> ...


Murphys law.....
AG.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Too bad. That site was the mother lode of birds--pelicans, eagles, owls, seagulls, ducks...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Too bad. That site was the mother lode of birds--pelicans, eagles, owls, seagulls, ducks...


Maybe they would sell me the molds? 

I wished I had seen that site a few years ago.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> My trestle got invaded by a flock of Blue headed, speckled Columba livia's.
> 
> I guess I could get some more and paint them seagull color?
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,
Now that I'm receiving e-mails again I got your latest post on the David Stockwell bridge!
Went back a few posts and saw the latest pictures!! It's looking more realistic all the time, even if it isn't really real.:appl:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> Now that I'm receiving e-mails again I got your latest post on the David Stockwell bridge!
> Went back a few posts and saw the latest pictures!! It's looking more realistic all the time, even if it isn't really real.:appl:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Going slow Dave, just you stick around so I don't have to rename it The David Stockwell Memorial Bridge. 

Portal maker now huh? .....I have plans for a motorized swing bridge stay tuned.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Going slow Dave, just you stick around so I don't have to rename it The David Stockwell Memorial Bridge.
> 
> Portal maker now huh? .....I have plans for a motorized swing bridge stay tuned.


Ed how long I stick around is a questionable point. I'm just getting over another bout with pneumonia!!:thumbsdown: Anyway you could name it the David Stockwell Memorial Bridge if you want to anyway.:thumbsup: It wouldn't be too far off the way my health is!!

I built an HO trestle for a guy and then he wanted an N scale trestle and that tunnel portal. 
It's for a mine on his N scale layout. I wouldn't be surprised if he wants a Z scale bridge in the future. He has Z, N, HO and G scale.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Better feed those birds. They look hungry!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just take it easy Dave.

Just to let you know I will change the name in your memory when the day comes that you go to the big train house in the sky. Your name will go down in MTF history. 
I hope it is many years from now. :smokin:

I do like the sound of it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Better feed those birds. They look hungry!


They look too weird :retard: to me I got to tone down the blue some. 
Or is it just me that thinks they look a little strange?


----------

